# The USPS - No More Using Delivery Confirmation/Receipts



## Anonymous (Feb 15, 2013)

Hello members,

I just came from the Post Office because I had to send of some stuff, and even some material bought by a member here, and what they told me at the Post Office just blew me away.

Since I always send everything *Delivery Confirmation* (the *green* slips), and I keep a stack of them, they told me that they are no longer using Delivery Confirmation slips, and you'll only get a confirmation no# if you go to the Post Office to mail your items. I'm not sure how it's working now on eBay, for the "*Print Mailing Label*", or whatever it's called. 

I had given Confirmation no#'s to buyers and now I have to reissue them new no#'s because the no#'s I gave them aren't valid anymore. This all happens right after I sold some hard drive magnets to a person on eBay, and not only they didn't get the package because of "Undeliverable Address", my package came back empty. :evil: Because it wasn't insured, they told me "All we can do is say we're sorry, but I can still go get the PostMaster for you." I told him to not even bother.

If my memory serves me right, the numbers are now different, meaning, at the end of the no#'s, there are (2) no#'s by themselves at the end of the confirmation no#, not the 5 sets of 4 digits.

Kevin


----------



## rusty (Feb 15, 2013)

I heard that the newest ebay scam is to file a dispute asking for a full refund, buyer ships a box of bricks back to the seller. All ebay wants is confirmation of delivery, maybe the post office is making the criminals work a bit harder for their ill gotten goods.

Making them go to the post office certainly establishes intent, glad of it. 

The new buyers protection assures the buyer will get a refund, I know I've had three out of two sales go sideways on me, paypal has dipped into my bank account on both occasions and now are holding said funds in escrow waiting on that confirmation signature from me before releasing said funds.

Chances are I'll have to pay Canadian Customs Duty on the return package.

I' have unwittingly become Santa Clause to the indigent


----------



## element47.5 (Feb 15, 2013)

Another step towards the near impossibility of buying and selling on ebay.


----------



## etack (Feb 15, 2013)

I believe they just stopped using the "slips" not the #s. I've sent things all week long and I buy my postage online and delivery conformation is free. I get the # and it is automatically emailed to the recipient. When you buy it at the post office I believe its now on your receipt if you buy it there.

Eric


----------



## Anonymous (Feb 15, 2013)

rusty said:


> I heard that the newest ebay scam is to file a dispute asking for a full refund, buyer ships a box of bricks back to the seller. All ebay wants is confirmation of delivery, maybe the post office is making the criminals work a bit harder for their ill gotten goods.
> 
> Making them go to the post office certainly establishes intent, glad of it.
> 
> ...


You know what? That's ironic that you should say that, because they returned a package back to me the past weekend and not only was the address deemed undeliverable, I didn't get my magnets back. Maybe they got stuck in their sorting machinery. :shock: 

I also have a deal that went bad on eBay. They said they issued the buyer a refund, and he's supposed to send me back my items (gold). I hope they're not playing games. They took $220 from my PayPal account too. It's too expensive to do business on eBay.




element47.5 said:


> Another step towards the near impossibility of buying and selling on ebay.


hopefully, real soon we'll not have to worry about that because I have a barter/auction domain/website that I'm still working on. Once it's completed, members here won't have to worry about eBay fees and at the same time, being able to either purchase or barter at the same time. The site is up, I'm just fixing it to be the way I would expect it to be. eBay got me for over $335 this week for seller fees, which I don't seem to think I owe them, yet they took it from my PayPal account. If things work out for me, we'll all be able to avoid that completely. That's a big chunk that put me in the hole... just trying to sell some items.


Kevin


----------



## its-all-a-lie (Feb 15, 2013)

I sold over 50 ounces of old pour .999 silver bars on ebay about 6 months ago for a little over $1800. 2 weeks after i mailed the package off the buyer had not received it yet so i call the last post office it was scanned through. I was told my package had been breached during shipping as it went across a conveyor belt and the contents had been lost. 2 days later the buyer called me and said he had received the package and only 1 bar weighing 11+ ounces was inside. I called the post office again and was told they had found 2 of my bars and they would mail them back to me. Still to this day i am missing a bar that weighed 16+ ounces and they said there is nothing they can do about it. All i have to say to them is when the shoe is on the other foot it will not wear so well, and they WILL eventually wear that shoe....


----------



## kkmonte (Feb 16, 2013)

That's why I mail stuff with fedex. its a little bit more money, but i've never had a package get torn open or lost when I ship via fedex (not to say it can't happen, just hasn't with me yet). Ebay supports fedex too so they automatically put the tracking number in and you can still get your money within a pretty good amount of time.


----------



## rusty (Feb 16, 2013)

testerman said:


> rusty said:
> 
> 
> > I heard that the newest ebay scam is to file a dispute asking for a full refund, buyer ships a box of bricks back to the seller. All ebay wants is confirmation of delivery, maybe the post office is making the criminals work a bit harder for their ill gotten goods.
> ...



it is hard enough balancing a check book with out paypal digging into my bank account, my paypal was sitting at zero after purchasing that jacketed flask along with a few other items. If you have funds in PP this is first choice for ebay to grab funds then bank second then credit card as back up.

Not sure if you fellows from the U.S.A. have to have those three money back ups to have an ebay account. When you make a new account as my better half Pat did ebay actually has an automated caller telephone you with a confirmation number to be added into your join up process before it is complete. I thought this was a good way to cut down on folks who fall victim to spoof emails giving their accounts away.

I used ebay several times to sell my gold and silver, no more though after 14 years we're parting company.

Just last night i had a conversation with a friend over this very thing people claiming disputes and winning. What I asked Bill to do is to do a buy it now on a set up auction, make a claim against me through ebay. Sound stupid, hang one now I'm getting to it.

Ebay depends on that signature confirmation goods having been returned, OK what if I refuse to sign leaving the buyers dispute in limbo. Paypal is actually only holding those funds in trust on behalf of the claimant, so lets figure a year goes by, is Paypal legally required to return that money to my account. After all the buyer may have had a change of heart keeping the goods.

I'm not a lawyer just a dude who hates being worked over by the big guy, a controlled auction could sink ebay if it were proven they kept the funds for personal gain - escrow, trust accounts and fiduciary duty go hand in hand.


----------



## qst42know (Feb 16, 2013)

testerman said:


> Hello members,
> 
> I just came from the Post Office because I had to send of some stuff, and even some material bought by a member here, and what they told me at the Post Office just blew me away.
> 
> ...



Strong magnets are among the prohibited items for USPS shipping. It could be your packge did not scan because of the magnetic field so it did not get delivered.


----------



## Anonymous (Feb 16, 2013)

qst42know said:


> testerman said:
> 
> 
> > Hello members,
> ...


I don't think so. I've sold over 65 packages of magnets so far, and everyone got theirs. Besides, I wrap each magnet up or I place them together so they don't stick to anything else. Whenever I send off my stuff, and they ask me if I have any chemicals, fragile and stuff like that, I say "No, they're magnets", and no one has never said anything to me as of yet.

I wrap my magnets up real good and I place other magnets to the package to see if they'll stick, and they don't. I believe they thought it was something valuable in there and they took the chance of opening it up. Then again, maybe they got stuck to something. Nope, I don't think so. 

Here's why: The package was deemed undeliverable because of the so-called "Undeliverable Address", which means they attempted to deliver it, which had my magnets in them. It's when they say it was undeliverable, is when my stuff came up missing.


Kevin


----------



## FrugalRefiner (Feb 16, 2013)

> The package was deemed undeliverable because of the so-called "Undeliverable Address", which means they attempted to deliver it, which had my magnets in them. It's when they say it was undeliverable, is when my stuff came up missing.


Kevin,

For what it's worth, I've had a couple of packages that were sent to me that were determined to be an "Undeliverable Address". I was able to track them from the sender, through the sort facilities, and finally to my local post office, only to see them returned to the sender as "Undeliverable Address". One fellow stuck a new label on and resent it. I pealed off the new label and found that the original didn't have my correct street address, but the City, State and zip code were OK. It was only once they reached my local post office that they could determine it was not a valid street adress. They never attempted to deliver them because they knew there was no such address. Up to that point all they paid attention to was the City, State and zip. The sender's post office and the sort facilities wouldn't have any way of knowing whether the actual street address was valid.

Don't know if that helps. Just my experience.

Dave


----------



## qst42know (Feb 16, 2013)

For whatever reason strong magnets are prohibited. See 24-G

http://about.usps.com/publications/pub141/standard-prohibited-and-restricted-items.htm


----------



## macfixer01 (Feb 16, 2013)

Progress I guess, or more likely cost cutting. I had to mail a couple boxes earlier this week. I asked for delivery confirmation and expected they'd stamp two of the green tags and give me the stubs as usual. Instead they just printed out small barcode labels and stuck them on the boxes. My payment receipt had the tracking numbers on it so all the same to me I suppose?

macfixer01


----------



## macfixer01 (Feb 16, 2013)

qst42know said:


> For whatever reason strong magnets are prohibited. See 24-G
> 
> http://about.usps.com/publications/pub141/standard-prohibited-and-restricted-items.htm




The way it reads, I think that document is just referring to international shipments?

"The following items are not acceptable for carriage via Global Express Guaranteed service to any international destinations unless otherwise indicated."

macfixer01


----------



## Anonymous (Feb 16, 2013)

If magnets aren't allowed to be shipped in small packages, that means that the workers at my post office are not doing their job, even though I tell them each time "Those are magnets in there".

I forgot to mention that before I started refining, I bought 120 lbs of magnets last September... shipped by the USPS. ... 40 lbs worth per box, times 3 boxes.

Kevin


----------



## qst42know (Feb 16, 2013)

There is an old poster at my local post office depicting common prohibited items. Magnets being on it at all struck me as odd is why I remember it. This could be an old rule. That was the only Internet based USPS document I found to refer to magnets.

Years ago someone told me check processing could be delayed by swiping the account number with a magnet, so I tested it by recording the check numbers and using the checks. The canceled checks when returned came in individual envelopes rejected by the automated system. This was many many years ago, scanning technology has advanced a great deal since then. Come to think of it I haven't received canceled checks for a bunch of years. The original reason for the prohibition may or may not be valid anymore, to be 100% certain you could ask at the post office.


----------



## Anonymous (Feb 16, 2013)

qst42know said:


> There is an old poster at my local post office depicting common prohibited items. Magnets being on it at all struck me as odd is why I remember it. This could be an old rule. That was the only Internet based USPS document I found to refer to magnets.
> 
> Years ago someone told me check processing could be delayed by swiping the account number with a magnet, so I tested it by recording the check numbers and using the checks. The canceled checks when returned came in individual envelopes rejected by the automated system. This was many many years ago, scanning technology has advanced a great deal since then. Come to think of it I haven't received canceled checks for a bunch of years. The original reason for the prohibition may or may not be valid anymore, to be 100% certain you could ask at the post office.


You're talking about MICR numbers (*M*agnetic *I*nk *C*haracter *R*ecognition). It's was known to be a way to read checks that had account and routing no#'s on them. It was then proven in the 90's that the MICR no's mean nothing because people were using regular inkjet and even laser printers making checks, and they passed the scanners they ran the checks through at the banks. I believe that system is old and outdated. They may still use it, but it's not effective anymore.

Did you know that you can legally print you own checks? all you need is the design you want, your account info and a printer. The banks scan them too, and guess what?... they'll pass.

Kevin


----------



## gold4mike (Feb 18, 2013)

I believe strong magnets are prohibited on international shipments because of the (remote) chance they'll mess with the avionics of their aircraft.

I sell roughly 100,000 magnets per month on eBay and have never had a problem with domestic shipments.


----------



## Anonymous (Feb 19, 2013)

gold4mike said:


> I believe strong magnets are prohibited on international shipments because of the (remote) chance they'll mess with the avionics of their aircraft.
> 
> I sell roughly 100,000 magnets per month on eBay and have never had a problem with domestic shipments.


I'm sure that applies to International shipments. Like I said before, if they're prohibited, I would have been told long time ago and I wouldn't keep shipping them out eiher.

Kevin


----------



## Anonymous (Mar 4, 2013)

I was at the Post Office today and I was told (while sending magnets) that if the package weighs more than 13oz, it's less expensive to ship the items with the "*Small Flat Rate*" box/package.

I can't speak for International mailings, but only here for the USA. It costs $5.80, up to 6 lbs. for State to State shipping. I shipped a package to Hawaii in that box and it was only $5.80.

Also, everything shipped through "*Flat Rate Boxes*" now has "*Delivery Confirmation*" on the receipt. *DO NOT DISCARD* your receipts. If you send something valuable, get it insured, even if you work it out with the buyer.

Kevin


----------



## Palladium (Mar 4, 2013)

I use the small flat rate box and paypal exclusively for shipping my customers gold around. You can get a lot of gold in a small flat rate box. I wrap the box with two wrap of packaging tape that make it nearly indestructible. You can stomp it till it's flat, but the integrity of the package will hold. For me it's easy to print a label from paypal, box it up, and drop it at the corner box at the post office. I have packages zip all over the place and the delivery time is almost outstanding. In the 100's i have mailed i have failed to lose one yet even for one minute.


----------



## Anonymous (Mar 4, 2013)

Palladium said:


> I use the small flat rate box and paypal exclusively for shipping my customers gold around. You can get a lot of gold in a small flat rate box. I wrap the box with two wrap of packaging tape that make it nearly indestructible. You can stomp it till it's flat, but the integrity of the package will hold. For me it's easy to print a label from paypal, box it up, and drop it at the corner box at the post office. I have packages zip all over the place and the delivery time is almost outstanding. In the 100's i have mailed i have failed to lose one yet even for one minute.


Wow.... I may have to start using your method. :shock: 

For a roll of packing tape, about how much do you usually use with the Small Flat Rate Boxes?

I can tell you all this much, it's been a pleasure learning the things I've learned so far from being a member here. I'm never bored being here, and I don't frequent other forums as I do this one. *Palladium*..... you're amazing!

I love the learning I've been learning here. *I sleep with my head getting much heavier when I come here*.

Kevin


----------



## Auful (Mar 4, 2013)

Palladium said:


> I use the small flat rate box and paypal exclusively for shipping my customers gold around. You can get a lot of gold in a small flat rate box. I wrap the box with two wrap of packaging tape that make it nearly indestructible. You can stomp it till it's flat, but the integrity of the package will hold. For me it's easy to print a label from paypal, box it up, and drop it at the corner box at the post office. I have packages zip all over the place and the delivery time is almost outstanding. In the 100's i have mailed i have failed to lose one yet even for one minute.



I've received two shipments from Palladium and they are as he said: packaged better than most! Thanks Palladium!


----------

